# any minolta users out there



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a friend who shoots minolta film cameras. Them seem pretty decent, never have shot one myself.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Still have, and use a Minolta SRT 101


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

some times mega pixals dont mean a thing my old as dirt minolta can still get better pics than the new cannon nice to know there are some out there that use them still


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

wicca27 said:


> some times mega pixals dont mean a thing my old as dirt minolta can still get better pics than the new cannon nice to know there are some out there that use them still


Especially when you think about the mp equivalent of the resolution of film



> *The Digital Resolution of Film*
> So how many pixels does it take to describe all the detail we can get from film?
> Fuji Velvia 50 is rated to resolve 160 lines per millimeter. This is the finest level of detail it can resolve, at which point its MTF just about hits zero.
> Each line will require one light and one dark pixel, or two pixels. Thus it will take about 320 pixels per millimeter to represent what's on Velvia 50.
> ...


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Especially when you think about the mp equivalent of the resolution of film


I'm reading different things on different sites. Warning: may not be accurate (referring to the quoted "digital revolution of film".)


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

FlyingGiraffes said:


> I'm reading different things on different sites. Warning: may not be accurate (referring to the quoted "digital revolution of film".)


IME I've found it to be true. Of course it depends on how the image is finally output. If it's totally an analog procedure this will hold true every time. If it is ever converted to digital then the final image will only be as good as the equipment it is scanned on. I've had folks take different films and digital shots then put them on the photo forum and say "See, the quality is still there". Problem is as soon as they scanned it you've lost any viable comparison.

It's not just digitizing it though. When we print them offset you can only get detail to a certain point depending on the LPI of your halftone screens.


----------

